# early grips ?



## timrosin (Jul 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of a source for the grips for use on the EARLY (150 series serial # ) serurity six
revolvers? Mine has Ajax grips but they look like polished plexiglass ( SLICK !!!!!!!! )

Hogue supposidly can cnc one in wood if they have ever made one before even if it is not a normal
item that they keep in stock. But I have e-mailed them to no avail.

Anyone else had this problem ??????

CDNN carries lots of new old stock grips but they can't tell me if a particular grip is 150 series or 151
series- their model numbers seem to be Sile part numbers- but who has a sile catalog anymore ?

Any thoughts ?

Tim


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.grips4guns.com/


----------

